
NASA SC16: Building Cost-Effective 100-Gbps Firewalls for HPC - tete
https://www.nas.nasa.gov/SC16/demos/demo9.html
======
gigatexal
"FreeBSD was able to send more pps as a client than Centos 6." glad to see
FreeBSD get some love.

